# How much sleep did you have last night



## Davein (Apr 7, 2018)

I am interested to know how many hours sleep members managed to have last night. given our illnesses or conditions many of us seem to have disturbed sleep either by having to visit the toilet or woken by the effects of low blood sugars. Eight hours seems to be the given norm but how many of us achieved that last night? My 'normal' is six hours with maybe one interruption for toilet break due to medication. There are also the other usual reasons for sleep deprivation including anxiety, stress, worry and of course young children.
Last night I achieved my norm of six hours : what did you achieve?


----------



## Lanny (Apr 7, 2018)

Zero last night, since I slept after dinner at 19:30 until 23:45. But, my sleeping patterns were all over the place when ill the past week. It will take maybe a week, from past experience, for my normal pattern to come back.


----------



## Flo15 (Apr 7, 2018)

Went to bed at 11pm, I am always asleep within a couple of minutes which annoys husand as he takes ages to fall asleep.It  looks like I woke and did a scan on my libre at 4 am but can't remember doing it. Woke at 7.30 am .  Sometimes though I am awake for 3 hours during the early hours which is due to stress and worry, but not so much recently.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 7, 2018)

My current sleep pattern seems to be go to sleep about 10.30, wake around 3am, read for an hour or so and drift off to sleep till the alarm goes off at 7am.  Stopped having an alarm when O/H first retired, found the day starting later and later so went back to having a set time for getting up, put some structure back into the day


----------



## grovesy (Apr 7, 2018)

I usually sleep all night.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 7, 2018)

About 4 hours, go to bed at 10pm but don't sleep as the neighbours make a noise usually get to sleep at 11:30 then always seem to wake at 3:30 and that's me tossing and turning till the alarm goes off at half 6 xx


----------



## eggyg (Apr 7, 2018)

Where do I start? I haven’t had a full night’s sleep since 1984, no lie! I generally settle ok, go to bed about 10.30, read for up to an hour. But I always wake through the night, restless legs, too hot ( menopausal) Mr Eggy snoring, shoulders sore ( frozen and bursitis) hip sore ( bursitis again) back sore, Mr Eggy quiet and I think he has died, for those who don’t know he has had a total of 6 heart attacks, the last 4 very recently, Need on the loo, too hot, did I mention that? Mind starts whirring  over ridiculous things and in the end I get up. Not so bad that I am now retired but I would get very anxious that I was going to be exhausted at work but I think I get used to it. Last night I woke at 2.30, went to loo, was too hot so threw covers off, then too cold, had restless legs, Mr Eggy got up for loo at 4.30 still hadn’t been asleep. Still awake at 5.30 dozed off woke at 7 and got up. It is a relief isometimes to get up.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 7, 2018)

6 hours for me


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 7, 2018)

I’m usually 6-8 hours, though last winter that went up to 10 or 11. Not usually interrupted. I think my body wants to hibernate.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 7, 2018)

6 hours last night, some nights can sleep for 7 or even 8 hours.


----------



## jill55 (Apr 7, 2018)

Usually 6 hours with the middle of the night toilet break which now happens due to diabetes though sleepless in Scotland just now as on calf midwife duty !


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 7, 2018)

Woke to Saturday Live this morning!!  10 hours sleep.
Usually get about 8/9 hours a night.
Making up for years of little sleep whilst working.
(There is always the inevitable visit in the night but back to sleep easily)


----------



## Carolg (Apr 7, 2018)

Usually sleep quite well, especially before I go to bed, in recliner through rubbish tv. Bad night last night, but been away and travelling on Friday. Got the cold as well, so hoping for zzz today


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Apr 7, 2018)

I never have a problem sleeping quite the opposite actually lol,I average about 7 hours, but i could probably do with more. Kids and late nights don't mix well!  I only got 6 hours last night though due to a stubborn 3am hypo  and my neighbour waking me up at some ungodly hour this morning to tell me my TV aerial had fallen off the roof and was dangling by its wire over his fence lol... so much for that saturday morning lye in!


----------



## Amigo (Apr 7, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Where do I start? I haven’t had a full night’s sleep since 1984, no lie! I generally settle ok, go to bed about 10.30, read for up to an hour. But I always wake through the night, restless legs, too hot ( menopausal) Mr Eggy snoring, shoulders sore ( frozen and bursitis) hip sore ( bursitis again) back sore, Mr Eggy quiet and I think he has died, for those who don’t know he has had a total of 6 heart attacks, the last 4 very recently, Need on the loo, too hot, did I mention that? Mind starts whirring  over ridiculous things and in the end I get up. Not so bad that I am now retired but I would get very anxious that I was going to be exhausted at work but I think I get used to it. Last night I woke at 2.30, went to loo, was too hot so threw covers off, then too cold, had restless legs, Mr Eggy got up for loo at 4.30 still hadn’t been asleep. Still awake at 5.30 dozed off woke at 7 and got up. It is a relief isometimes to get up.



I thought I’d written that eggy! Mirrors my experience even with the shoulder pain except I’m past the menopausal stage and mine is due to ‘burning blood syndrome’ caused by errant cytokine activity with the leukaemia. I was tempted to take an ice cold shower at 3am.
I’m also up and down to the loo and my brain always insists on having torturous conversations with me during the night. Oh and dreadful cramp every night.
I usually end up having my best sleep when it’s time I should be up!


----------



## Brando77 (Apr 7, 2018)

6-7hrs a night, I have an energy consuming job and work long hours so I'm always cream crackered.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 7, 2018)

I got to bed at 10pm & watch telly for an hour.  Usually takes me about half an hour to get off to sleep on a good night.  Often wake up a couple of times in the night for no reason, sometimes for a loo break.  Start getting disturbed by the cats around 5AM & usually get up around 6.30AM.  On a bad night I can wake every hour!  Starting to sleep a lot better since Mrs P got her CPAP machine.  No more earplugs for me.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 7, 2018)

Getting up for the loo is something I've had to do for a very long time and I don't really think it's much to do with diabetes - I think it's simply anno domini together with how much we drink in the evening, cos I haven't noticed very much difference in volume or flow - ie no wonder I wanted a wee, my bladder was obviously FULL.

So far I've not been on any medication that caused it.

I still sleep more than OK, except some nights I simply cannot drop off for love nor money although my OH swears I do.  Maybe I don't get into a deep sleep until much later, haven't a clue.  However when it's time to get up I can compete with Rip van Winkle and have always been prone to that since childhood.I have observed over the decades, starting with my parents and in-laws - that generally we seem to need less sleep as we age so whilst 8 hours was no prob when younger, 6 or less seemed to become the norm in later life.

I look forward to that cos I spend half my life sleeping!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 7, 2018)

I work nights so my body clock is all over the place. I worked last night and have had 5 hours so far today and will try and get a couple more hours later, before my shift tonight. I sleep better in the day than I do at night


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 7, 2018)

I went to bed, and shortly after to sleep, at 8.30pm. I slept till 12.30 when I was woken up by my shoulder pain, due to a torn tendon. I was awake till at least 3.30am trying to get comfortable. Then woke at 6.30am, late for me. So 7 hours in total.

I am not usually awake that long in the middle of the night and normally get up earlier, 4am is not unusual for me. My shoulder doesn't hurt so much when I am sitting.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 7, 2018)

Slept all night about 7.5 hours as I usually do.  Out when my head hits the pillow.  Don't require bog visits in the early hours unless blood glucose levels have gone t*ts up.  I've had an incredibly stressful last few months in my personal life and work as well.  Thankfully doesn't seem to have affected my sleep.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 8, 2018)

7.5 hours for me too, uninterrupted. Not surprising really, given the medication I had to take before bed. Happy dreams, though


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 8, 2018)

Went out like a light at midnight.  Was bladdered.  Woke up at 8am.  Feeling delicate.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 8, 2018)

Serves you right, Mark, though you don’t need me to tell you that


----------



## Davein (Apr 8, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Went out like a light at midnight.  Was bladdered.  Woke up at 8am.  Feeling delicate.


2 pints of cider and 3 brandies last night and you feel 'delicate' oh dear


----------



## grainger (Apr 8, 2018)

Got about 4-6 hours last night but interrupted by needing to feed Nate. Will probably settle around 6 hours a night but only if I start going to bed earlier and will be interrupted by feeding for the next 8 weeks or so (fingers crossed).


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 8, 2018)

Feeding the baby in the night? I thought that was the husbands job. 

Clearly, I was conned.

Just wait till the cricket finishes and I get downstairs...


----------



## Carolg (Apr 9, 2018)

Not a great night. Went to bed with tears in my heart as I lost my friend unexpectedly yesterday. Woke at 0330, feeling sick,frozen and pain in ribs. Cosied in with extra fleece so managed to sleep but woke to a huge sorry for my friends family. Sorry to share my miseries


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 9, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Not a great night. Went to bed with tears in my heart as I lost my friend unexpectedly yesterday. Woke at 0330, feeling sick,frozen and pain in ribs. Cosied in with extra fleece so managed to sleep but woke to a huge sorry for my friends family. Sorry to share my miseries


So sorry for your loss @Carolg.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks Mark. I know as we get older it’s a thing we face, but oh boy, it still comes as a big slap


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 9, 2018)

So, it's not just me?

I stayed up to watch the Masters and got to sleep abut 12:30 am. Alarm was at 6:10 (my usual week-day time as I start work at 7:30).

I often wake up during the night but can usually get back to sleep again.

Might need a wee nap later!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 9, 2018)

6 hours 45 minutes


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 9, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Not a great night. Went to bed with tears in my heart as I lost my friend unexpectedly yesterday. Woke at 0330, feeling sick,frozen and pain in ribs. Cosied in with extra fleece so managed to sleep but woke to a huge sorry for my friends family. Sorry to share my miseries


My thoughts are with you Carol


----------



## Amigo (Apr 9, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Not a great night. Went to bed with tears in my heart as I lost my friend unexpectedly yesterday. Woke at 0330, feeling sick,frozen and pain in ribs. Cosied in with extra fleece so managed to sleep but woke to a huge sorry for my friends family. Sorry to share my miseries



So sorry to hear this Carol. It’s always heartbreaking so take care.


----------



## Michael12420 (Apr 9, 2018)

I usually go to bed at 8 pm and get up at 7 am.  There are times when a loo visit is needed or when the dogs decide that it is play time but I don't stay awake for very long after that.  In the summertime it is different because in typical Spanish fashion the neighbours all gather in the street once the heat of the day has dissipated and chat away until 1 or 2 in the morning, their grandchildren are up until the same time and run around making lots of noise which disturbs me a great deal.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks all for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Davein (Apr 9, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Not a great night. Went to bed with tears in my heart as I lost my friend unexpectedly yesterday. Woke at 0330, feeling sick,frozen and pain in ribs. Cosied in with extra fleece so managed to sleep but woke to a huge sorry for my friends family. Sorry to share my miseries


You must have thought a great deal of your friend Carol and the shock of an unexpected death is all the more painful. Waking up after sleep and the sudden realization of the death someone close hits home for a second time.
My sister has just informed me that her husband is now in palliative care and is on 24 hour oxygen. Didn't expect that one. Life can be c**p sometimes.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 9, 2018)

Davein said:


> You must have thought a great deal of your friend Carol and the shock of an unexpected death is all the more painful. Waking up after sleep and the sudden realization of the death someone close hits home for a second time.
> My sister has just informed me that her husband is now in palliative care and is on 24 hour oxygen. Didn't expect that one. Life can be c**p sometimes.



So sorry to hear that Dave


----------



## Carolg (Apr 9, 2018)

Davein said:


> You must have thought a great deal of your friend Carol and the shock of an unexpected death is all the more painful. Waking up after sleep and the sudden realization of the death someone close hits home for a second time.
> My sister has just informed me that her husband is now in palliative care and is on 24 hour oxygen. Didn't expect that one. Life can be c**p sometimes.


I am sorry to hear your sad news Davein. Hard it is when you are watching yours watching theirs and so frustrating to be able to do little. Life can certainly be c**p sometimes

It’s the waves of pain and loss that get you as well and when you don’t live nearby you can’t give or get comfort from others. Thanks for your lovely words and understanding. My thoughts are with you and yours
Yes, she was a lovely lady and the star that her family and friends revolved around. I was extremely fortunate that We both became “family”


----------



## Davein (Apr 9, 2018)

Amigo said:


> So sorry to hear that Dave





Carolg said:


> I am sorry to hear your sad news Davein. Hard it is when you are watching yours watching theirs and so frustrating to be able to do little. Life can certainly be c**p sometimes
> 
> It’s the waves of pain and loss that get you as well and when you don’t live nearby you can’t give or get comfort from others. Thanks for your lovely words and understanding. My thoughts are with you and yours
> Yes, she was a lovely lady and the star that her family and friends revolved around. I was extremely fortunate that We both became “family”


Thank you both for your kind words much appreciated. The cruel thing is my sister had only recently decided to retire from her job and they were planning to do so much together....


----------



## Carolg (Apr 9, 2018)

That is so sad for your sister and her partner


----------



## scousebird (Apr 9, 2018)

@Carolg & @Davein sorry to hear your sad news 

I went to bed at 9.30 last night and woke at 1.15 feeling absolutely cr@p with terrible stomach ache , last looked at the clock at 3.45 woke up and got up just after 5


----------



## Matthew James Hardy (Apr 9, 2018)

Few weeks before my diabetes diagnosis I was up every 3 hours or so since I have been diagnosed though actually sleep a good 6-7 hours now without waking up


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 10, 2018)

So sorry to hear that @Davein 
In my thoughts


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 10, 2018)

8 hours 11 mins.
Went to bed around 8.30pm absolutely knackered.
My little sleep monitor records the information 
1h 7m deep sleep, 6h 54m light sleep.


----------



## grainger (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m going to go with “not enough” for tonight!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2018)

7day Average = 7hrs 38mins according to my fitbit ~ but yesterday only 1hr 14mins Sooo tired
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Not a great night. Went to bed with tears in my heart as I lost my friend unexpectedly yesterday. Woke at 0330, feeling sick,frozen and pain in ribs. Cosied in with extra fleece so managed to sleep but woke to a huge sorry for my friends family. Sorry to share my miseries


I am so sorry to hear this Carol. I know what it's like to lose a dear friend. I trust your memories of times shared with your friend will give you strength to sustain you through your grief &  sorrow. You are in my thoughts hun, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2018)

Davein said:


> You must have thought a great deal of your friend Carol and the shock of an unexpected death is all the more painful. Waking up after sleep and the sudden realization of the death someone close hits home for a second time.
> My sister has just informed me that her husband is now in palliative care and is on 24 hour oxygen. Didn't expect that one. Life can be c**p sometimes.


I'm sorry Dave, I've only just seen this. Yes life deffinitly sucks, it deals unexpected blows when we least expect them. My thoughts are with your sister & her partner, yourself and family. Take care.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2018)

grainger said:


> I’m going to go with “not enough” for tonight!


I totally empathise with you for not having enough sleep grainger. I dont know about you but I simply can't function without sleep. I hazard a guess its something to do with the 3hr-4hourly feeds?! It takes me back to when my two were babies, I hardly slept for the first three/four months. Try to get as much sleep/rest as you can _between_ feeds as you need to keep up your reserves to cope with the demands of your newly born babe, bless him. Take care hun. x


----------



## Lanny (Apr 10, 2018)

Yay! I managed 2 hours of, admittedly light, sleep last night. So, I’ll be back to my normal pattern tomorrow?

I sympathise with all who are not getting enough sleep. I’ve had disturbed sleep for years because of apnoea, caused by a repaired, once before I was one, cleft pallete at birth, that pulled my nose down on one side. I kept waking up every 2/3 hours & thought it was normal until my GP once asked me how I was sleeping. Had a nose job in the mid 90’s to remove cartilage from the inside to open up the airway. And was finally able to sleep the night through AND no more nose bleeds everyday when I had a cold: blocked nose!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Yay! I managed 2 hours of, admittedly light, sleep last night. So, I’ll be back to my normal pattern tomorrow?
> 
> I sympathise with all who are not getting enough sleep. I’ve had disturbed sleep for years because of apnoea, caused by a repaired, once before I was one, cleft pallete at birth, that pulled my nose down on one side. I kept waking up every 2/3 hours & thought it was normal until my GP once asked me how I was sleeping. Had a nose job in the mid 90’s to remove cartilage from the inside to open up the airway. And was finally able to sleep the night through AND no more nose bleeds everyday when I had a cold: blocked nose!


Lucky you! You had 3/4 hour more sleep than I did!!! Yawns!


----------



## Katieb (Apr 10, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I thought I’d written that eggy! Mirrors my experience even with the shoulder pain except I’m past the menopausal stage and mine is due to ‘burning blood syndrome’ caused by errant cytokine activity with the leukaemia. I was tempted to take an ice cold shower at 3am.
> I’m also up and down to the loo and my brain always insists on having torturous conversations with me during the night. Oh and dreadful cramp every night.
> I usually end up having my best sleep when it’s time I should be up!



Had to smile when I read this - me too - down to the shoulder pain and too hot/too cold one leg out of the covers malarkey!! I have discovered talk radio and earphones for the wee small hours! Helps me to doze until morning! X


----------



## Davein (Apr 10, 2018)

scousebird said:


> @Carolg & @Davein sorry to hear your sad news
> 
> I went to bed at 9.30 last night and woke at 1.15 feeling absolutely cr@p with terrible stomach ache , last looked at the clock at 3.45 woke up and got up just after 5


Thankyou for your kind words. Just about the same here with a restless night.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 10, 2018)

I've slept reasonably well these last two nights.  Last night went to sleep approx 11.30, then woke up for a wee at 12.30!  Slept right through after that until 6.14am when wifey's CPAP was making some weird noises.  I can't go back to sleep after 6am.


----------



## Davein (Apr 10, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> So sorry to hear that @Davein
> In my thoughts


Thanks Vince, much appreciated.


----------



## Davein (Apr 10, 2018)

grainger said:


> I’m going to go with “not enough” for tonight!


I hope you will at some point update your avatar. I'm sure many of us would appreciate a picture of the young one included @grainger  that's if you're not too busy sleeping


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 10, 2018)

7.5 hours for me, including a hypo, but went to sleep straight after having some sweeties. Well satisfied with that.


----------



## jusme (Apr 10, 2018)

8 hours same as every night.

jusme


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2018)

scousebird said:


> @Carolg & @Davein sorry to hear your sad news
> 
> I went to bed at 9.30 last night and woke at 1.15 feeling absolutely cr@p with terrible stomach ache , last looked at the clock at 3.45 woke up and got up just after 5


Hope you are feeling better


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2018)

wirralass said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Carol. I know what it's like to lose a dear friend. I trust your memories of times shared with your friend will give you strength to sustain you through your grief &  sorrow. You are in my thoughts hun, take care x


Thanks so much, and I am sure your loss left a great hole in your heart. Yes, lots of good memories. Beautiful bunch of flowers from colleague today.


----------



## scousebird (Apr 10, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Hope you are feeling better


Yes, thanks.  Back to normal


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 11, 2018)

Had an average night last night.  Woke up for a wee at 3.54am but had trouble getting back to sleep & when I did kept waking up a few times.  Think I had lots of different dreams or one really weird long one that kept changing subject.  I know I made low carb pastry at one point.


----------



## scousebird (Apr 11, 2018)

Went to bed at 9pm after a cup of red bush tea, slept like a log till 1.25, lay awake for a while then woke up again just after 5am.  I have recently started having a red bush tea in the evening and I think it might be helping


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 11, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've slept reasonably well these last two nights.  Last night went to sleep approx 11.30, then woke up for a wee at 12.30!  Slept right through after that until 6.14am when wifey's CPAP was making some weird noises.  I can't go back to sleep after 6am.


Interesting to read that noises from your wife's CPAP machine disturbed your  sleep. I had thought that once the other half had his I would get undisturbed nights, but there are times that the machine itself stops me from nodding back off. Less stressful though than when he seemed to stop breathing.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 11, 2018)

About 3 hours 40 mins or so after dropping off around midnight & eaking up to an annoying surprise at 03:45. Tried but, couldn’t get back to sleep!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 11, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Interesting to read that noises from your wife's CPAP machine disturbed your  sleep. I had thought that once the other half had his I would get undisturbed nights, but there are times that the machine itself stops me from nodding back off. Less stressful though than when he seemed to stop breathing.


Generally it's very quiet & no problems at all.  But every now & then it can make an odd noise which I think is caused by condensation.


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 11, 2018)

I have about 6 hrs a night max.  I have never been one for loads of sleep. One of my ex work colleagues needs 9 hours.  I suppose \I am lucky in that I am retired now so, if need be, I can sleep in or sleep in the day if I want to.  I try not to though unless it is essential.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 11, 2018)

8 hours last night, not even up to go to conveniences. Really pleased. Heading for zzz’s now


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 12, 2018)

Rubbish night's sleep for me.  Got off to sleep at midnight fairly quickly, but woke at 4.30 and couldn't get back to sleep.  I blame yesterday's carbs.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 12, 2018)

6h 14m


----------



## Ingressus (Apr 12, 2018)

5 hours will be worse tonight fly back at 9:30 then need to get home from Manchester Manchester and get up for 6, i recon 2 hours tonight


----------



## Carolg (Apr 12, 2018)

Good sleep least night. Been a busy and emotional week so really tired


----------



## scousebird (Apr 12, 2018)

Went to bed at 10.45pm, woke briefly at some point then got up at 5.30am


----------



## scousebird (Apr 12, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Good sleep least night. Been a busy and emotional week so really tired


Hope you feel better for a good night's sleep


----------



## Lanny (Apr 12, 2018)

About 5.5 hours last night. BS was fluctuating & too, tired at 01:25 when BS was 12.7. Knew the drop was coming so, had some peanut butter & an oatcake, for sustained release, to cover the dips while I slept!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 12, 2018)

7 hours for me, interrupted by pain from my left leg, which has decided over the last two days get more feak and weeble. Traitor


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 12, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Had an average night last night.  Woke up for a wee at 3.54am but had trouble getting back to sleep & when I did kept waking up a few times.  Think I had lots of different dreams or one really weird long one that kept changing subject.  I know I made low carb pastry at one point.


Did you really make it Mark. (the pastry)..or can you at least remember what the ingredients were...horrible when our sleep is disturbed...maybe a nap later?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 12, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Did you really make it Mark. (the pastry)..or can you at least remember what the ingredients were...horrible when our sleep is disturbed...maybe a nap later?


It was quite odd really.  Yes I did make the pastry & it looked great but I forgot to add eggs & was trying to add the eggs after the pastry was made.  To tell the truth it's been so long since I made pastry in real life, I don't even know if it has eggs in it anyway.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 12, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> It was quite odd really.  Yes I did make the pastry & it looked great but I forgot to add eggs & was trying to add the eggs after the pastry was made.  To tell the truth it's been so long since I made pastry in real life, I don't even know if it has eggs in it anyway.


It must be a long time Mark...eggs in pastry...an egg wash perhaps for a bit of colour...phew...what on earth were you thinking of?


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 12, 2018)

Sweet crust pastry maybe? I put one or two egg yolks in when making, say, mince pies or a custard tart. 

I don’t dream about cooking. In my dreams I can walk and all the women are amoral.


----------



## Michael12420 (Apr 12, 2018)

When making sweet pastry for mince pies or custard tart add the juice and zest of a large orange - results are amazing. No other liquid is needed.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 12, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> It must be a long time Mark...eggs in pastry...an egg wash perhaps for a bit of colour...phew...what on earth were you thinking of?


I have never made pastry in my life.  Always bought it in a packet.  And it was a dream.  Anyway, I've made some this morning.  Let's see how it turns out.


----------



## Davein (Apr 13, 2018)

Managed the usually 6 hours last night, woke up to the radio show on BBC4 extra called Listomania. The host  was asking panel member to list all the names missed off the list of the seven dwarfs. One of them he named was Diabetic. Wasn't sure how to take that at first but then on reflection I realised that Grumpy, Sleepy ,Dopey. Bashful, Doc, Sneezy and Happy are all 'side effects' of being Diabetic and Snow White would always be an added bonus.  Friday the 13th -take care


----------



## Lanny (Apr 13, 2018)

Only about 2 hours of light sleep! But, was very tired all day yesterday & kept dozing off! Much better night as I had the same peanut butter & oatcake to cover any dips while I slept.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 13, 2018)

Well, a bit better than the night before.  Went to bed at 10pm & dropped off really quickly, but was rudely awoken by a barrage of hungry cats at 4.30!  Managed to get back off for a couple of hours & finally woke at 6.30.


----------



## Davein (Apr 14, 2018)

Managed 6 hours  and thanks to the Amitriptyline entertained with vivid dreams.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 14, 2018)

Started off great.  Went off just after 11pm, but woke at 4.10am for a wee & couldn't get back to sleep.  More weird noises from wifey's CPAP machine.  Sounded like her false tooth had fallen out & was rattling around inside her mask!  It wasn't that, it was condensation in the tube.


----------



## Davein (Apr 14, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Started off great.  Went off just after 11pm, but woke at 4.10am for a wee & couldn't get back to sleep.  More weird noises from wifey's CPAP machine.  Sounded like her false tooth had fallen out & was rattling around inside her mask!  It wasn't that, it was condensation in the tube.


Sounds like a touch of WD40 may be required Markor Fixodent


----------



## Flo15 (Apr 14, 2018)

I've had terrible nights sleep all week,just because I gloated at the beginning of this thread that i sleep well , its all gone downhill since,think i have jinxed myself


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2018)

6.5 hours uninterrupted. The smell of bread baking woke me up, as it has always done since I was a wean.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 14, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I have never made pastry in my life.  Always bought it in a packet.  And it was a dream.  Anyway, I've made some this morning.  Let's see how it turns out.


It looked absolutely spot on to me Mark...how was it...and did it hold the Quiche mixture...any leaks (not the green ones).


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 14, 2018)

Amazingly a whole 7 hours...woke in a great mood...ready for work!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 14, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> It looked absolutely spot on to me Mark...how was it...and did it hold the Quiche mixture...any leaks (not the green ones).


The mixture didn't leak at all.  I think sealing the pastry with an egg wash helped (courtesy of Delia Smith).  And you can pick it up & eat it like a real quiche!  This pastry is a revelation!  Next week I will try puff.  I will be making a steak pie.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 14, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> The mixture didn't leak at all.  I think sealing the pastry with an egg wash helped (courtesy of Delia Smith).  And you can pick it up & eat it like a real quiche!  This pastry is a revelation!  Next week I will try puff.  I will be making a steak pie.


Rough puff might be better...puff pastry is a pain to make ordinarily.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 14, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Rough puff might be better...puff pastry is a pain to make ordinarily.


I didn't know there was much difference.


----------



## Brando77 (Apr 14, 2018)

7hrs, dreamt Charlton got 3pts today, that dream will come true. 
*note* this comment 'might' be deleted at 5pm to save embarrassment .


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 14, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I didn't know there was much difference.


Well it depends on how much effort you want to put into the pastry...and what you mean by puff pastry...one where you roll it...then butter the dough...then fold it...butter...then fold it...butter it again and so on...then after folding the dough traditionally you rest it. between each fold...rough puff is quicker...involves about two or three folds and takes far less time.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2018)

Life’s too short to make puff pastry, I always buy it, as do a lot of professional kitchens.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 14, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Life’s too short to make puff pastry, I always buy it, as do a lot of professional kitchens.


Mine is a special pastry invented by me.  No wheat flour so low carb but exactly (and I mean exactly) like normal pastry.  I've only done a basic shortcrust so far but my next attempt is a rough puff.


----------



## Brando77 (Apr 15, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> 7hrs, dreamt Charlton got 3pts today, that dream will come true.
> *note* this comment 'might' be deleted at 5pm to save embarrassment .


DOH!


----------



## Davein (Apr 15, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> DOH!


I would stick to following them in your dreams they can always win that way


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 15, 2018)

Had a good nights sleep though think the two bad nights have caught up with me.  Been shattered today, though still manage to dig a flower border in our front garden.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 15, 2018)

Haven't been sleeping very well this last few nights, never do when other half is away, so am trying a cup of herbal tea. Pukka night time, tastes a bit odd, but fingers crossed it will work


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 15, 2018)

Davein said:


> I am interested to know how many hours sleep members managed to have last night. given our illnesses or conditions many of us seem to have disturbed sleep either by having to visit the toilet or woken by the effects of low blood sugars. Eight hours seems to be the given norm but how many of us achieved that last night? My 'normal' is six hours with maybe one interruption for toilet break due to medication. There are also the other usual reasons for sleep deprivation including anxiety, stress, worry and of course young children.
> Last night I achieved my norm of six hours : what did you achieve?


I would add that since I converted to Tresiba, this flexibility of the insulin allows me to sleep as long as I am able without the worry of having to wake to take my basal at the same every morning like I used to.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 16, 2018)

Slept well last night.  Must've been the gardening.  Didn't wake up at all.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 16, 2018)

Well I got off to sleep ok after my Pukka tea, but woke up about 2 am and was up for an hour or so. Will see what happens tonight


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2018)

I had 7 hours completely unbroken. Was woken by the phone ringing. A call from Lizzie from Pickfords to do a video survey using Survey.bot. Took about 30 minutes. She is now collating everything together, including of course ferry costs, and it will of necessity be a two day job to get to the Peoples Republic of Lancashire. Probably be something like £2k.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 18, 2018)

I can fall asleep very well. I wake at least once or twice minimum for the loo in the night, but this can be more  5 -6 some nights.

I never go to bed and sleep more than 3 hours in a block. Normally wake at 3am as a standard. 

I also have a snoring husband, a cat that wants to go out at 5am and a child that cannot sleep past 6.30am and is'nt quite ha! 

November was the last time I had a full block 11pm - 8am! So it does happen.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 18, 2018)

hi all, just read this thread - have been avoiding it as I have a big problem with sleep.  Not meaning to be mean - but it's nice to read of everyone struggling along with me!    Wishing everyone a better night than mine tonight


----------



## scousebird (Apr 19, 2018)

Last night I went to bed at 8.45pm and woke up at 12.35am, lay there tossing & turning till 3.30am and gave up.  Got up, washing in the machine, cuppa, TV catch up.


----------



## Davein (Apr 19, 2018)

Woke up at 4 am to the news that Dale Winton has died. Up at 5 am as once awake cannot go back to sleep, thank goodness it gets light early.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 19, 2018)

5 hours 43 mins


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 19, 2018)

Sleep has eluded me again Been awake all night. Not unusual for me tho. I'll crash about 8am-9am then sleep till the cows come home and waste a day! Arrrrggghhh


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 19, 2018)

If you're having difficulty sleeping then why not listen to some relaxing music to help you nod off......
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/relaxing-music-for-insomniacs.72463/

WL


----------



## Carolg (Apr 19, 2018)

Dozed in chair then 7 straight hours- really good for me. Got a message on phone at 0637 about a lift to work. How many times I tell the young guy not to message so early. I am being rotten and letting him wait for the answer till coffee scoffed. Have a good day all


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 19, 2018)

Not too bad, last night.  Did wake a few times but think that was cat related as they pinned me down & I couldn't roll over!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 19, 2018)

I got 8 hours unbroken. That’s a clear conscience, and a prostate untroubled by senile hypertrophy.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I got 8 hours unbroken. That’s a clear conscience, and a prostate untroubled by senile hypertrophy.


I have clearly been very very bad then.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 20, 2018)

5h 17mins


----------



## Davein (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok Vince, I'm sure you have been waiting for someone to ask- How can you get the amount of sleep time accurate to the minute? (I know I'm probably going to regret asking this)


----------



## scousebird (Apr 20, 2018)

Better night last night but I was awake for a couple of hours from around 1.15am


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 20, 2018)

Around 6 hours but I need more...work again today...cant remember when I last worked four days in a row.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 20, 2018)

Doze in chair through tv . Late to bed and 5 hours broken at 6.15 by same colleague after 6 for a lift. Grumpy message sent back


----------



## Lanny (Apr 20, 2018)

Vince has an activty tracker that tracks sleep as well: light & deep sleep! He mentioned it in a post I read of his. A lot of people have them now & some are getting obsessive about it. Northerner posted in the news forum about a new type of isominac, I forget the name, getting worried by the results from their trackers & chasing the perfect night of sleep, as tracked!

I have one too as I’m trying to increase my daily steps but, my sleep tracking is a bit hit & miss: confused by possible aponea? How it detects when I asleep or not; I don’t know!


----------



## Davein (Apr 20, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Vince has an activty tracker that tracks sleep as well: light & deep sleep! He mentioned it in a post I read of his. A lot of people have them now & some are getting obsessive about it. Northerner posted in the news forum about a new type of isominac, I forget the name, getting worried by the results from their trackers & chasing the perfect night of sleep, as tracked!
> 
> I have one too as I’m trying to increase my daily steps but, my sleep tracking is a bit hit & miss: confused by possible aponea? How it detects when I asleep or not; I don’t know!


Thanks Lanny. I learn something new everyday. I'm a bit of a dinosaur so I'm not up to date with these gadgets


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2018)

Davein said:


> Thanks Lanny. I learn something new everyday. I'm a bit of a dinosaur so I'm not up to date with these gadgets


There is some doubt to there accuracy. I use mine as a guide.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 20, 2018)

I got approximately 7 hours unbroken sleep. I don’t need a monitor, I know if I dream that I’ve had sufficient to stave off brain rot


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 20, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Vince has an activty tracker that tracks sleep as well: light & deep sleep! He mentioned it in a post I read of his. A lot of people have them now & some are getting obsessive about it. Northerner posted in the news forum about a new type of isominac, I forget the name, getting worried by the results from their trackers & chasing the perfect night of sleep, as tracked!
> 
> I have one too as I’m trying to increase my daily steps but, my sleep tracking is a bit hit & miss: confused by possible aponea? How it detects when I asleep or not; I don’t know!


It's called Orthosomnia - https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/orthosomnia.72365/


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 20, 2018)

Davein said:


> Thanks Lanny. I learn something new everyday. I'm a bit of a dinosaur so I'm not up to date with these gadgets


Same here


----------



## Amigo (Apr 20, 2018)

I can’t remember the last time I went to bed before midnight but managed 7.5 hrs (3 pit stops and several cold drinks). I think having the windows open and the ceiling fan helped.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 20, 2018)

Davein said:


> Ok Vince, I'm sure you have been waiting for someone to ask- How can you get the amount of sleep time accurate to the minute? (I know I'm probably going to regret asking this)


Me likkle fitbit thingy records my sleep. I am not obsessive, just take it as a bit of fun to be honest.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney (Apr 20, 2018)

Generally only get 2/3 hours sleep despite going to bed between 10:30-11:30 pm and not getting up until 5-6:30 a.m.  Never have been a great sleeper and will wake at the drop of a pin and coupled with aches and pains of this thing called advancing years has got worse.  Exception to this is a Sunday morning when no school or daughter's cock crow rowing training so get to stay in bed until 10:30 and there I stay come hell or high water though usually not sleep


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 20, 2018)

Last night I last look at the clock it was 11.20ish I woke at 3am for my (pit stop) wee and water and then until my alarm at 6am. Thats a good night for me.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 20, 2018)

Oops!  Sorry @kentish maid! YOU posted in the news forum! I remembered wrong!

I only use my tracker for the steps count. My tracker never seems to get it right when it comes to sleep!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 20, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Oops!  Sorry @kentish maid! YOU posted in the news forum! I remembered wrong!
> 
> I only use my tracker for the steps count. My tracker never seems to get it right when it comes to sleep!


No problem.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 20, 2018)

10hours last night ~ needed it


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 20, 2018)

wirralass said:


> 10hours last night ~ needed it


You definitely needed it I think WL


----------



## Davein (Apr 21, 2018)

Managed 7 hours without disturbance. Doing a hard days work is starting to pay off.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 21, 2018)

Slept well. Went to bed before chair sleep, so made a difference I think


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 21, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Slept well. Went to bed before chair sleep, so made a difference I think


I was so tired I had both...chair sleep for three hours...went to bed at 2am...slept through to 8am


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 21, 2018)

I indulged in 9 hours straight last night, though the longer I sleep the stiffer I get. Took me 2 minutes to stand up straight. 

Still, at least it wasn’t rigor mortis. You have to count the positives, don’t let the negatives get you down


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 21, 2018)

Straight 8.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 22, 2018)

Blimey, Vince, that’s a bit self indulgent. It’s the weekend, though, you’re allowed


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 22, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, Vince, that’s a bit self indulgent. It’s the weekend, though, you’re allowed


Highly unusual for me I must admit, was totally knackered after yesterdays "move" exercise.


----------



## KayC (Apr 22, 2018)

My record is 13 hours without disturbance.  Nowadays I only get 7 - 8 hours straight.  I'm known to giggle, kick my dovet  and speak Japanese in my sleep.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2018)

KayC said:


> My record is 13 hours without disturbance.  Nowadays I only get 7 - 8 hours straight.  I'm known to giggle, kick my dovet  and speak Japanese in my sleep.


And can you actually speak Japanese or is it only when asleep?


----------



## Carolg (Apr 22, 2018)

8 hours straight. So pleased


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 22, 2018)

I've never spoken Japanese in my sleep, but when I first got married my husband found it disturbing that I talked in my sleep. One night, several floors up in a hotel, I sat up in bed and asked him why there was a man, in full armour, with a horse where he could see a wardrobe !!  Have often wondered if I subconsciously tune into things that have happened in the past, then think I am being fanciful. One night I dreamt I was having a caesarean, woke up next morning to an e mail from a friend in Australia to say his wife had been rushed into hospital for an emergency caesarean, the baby arrived around the time I was dreaming


----------



## Carolg (Apr 22, 2018)

There,s nowt so strange as dreams etc. I often have random dreams, thoughts and there then is a link later. I have done past life regression years ago, and find it fascinating. Not sure how accurate or true and everyone has their own beliefs. Especially when burnt as a witch somewhere in an English village. It made sense of some of my characteristics in this life.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 22, 2018)

Went out like a light last night after too much Pimms & Old Rosie cider.  Woke for a wee at 2am, then slept through until awoken by cats at 6.30am.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2018)

Carolg said:


> There,s nowt so strange as dreams etc. I often have random dreams, thoughts and there then is a link later. I have done past life regression years ago, and find it fascinating. Not sure how accurate or true and everyone has their own beliefs. Especially when burnt as a witch somewhere in an English village. It made sense of some of my characteristics in this life.


Time is a landscape, not a continuum, and sometimes we travel far and wide in our dreams  I had a dream that accurately predicted many aspects of my diagnosis and stay in hospital, 18 months prior


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 22, 2018)

Carolg said:


> There,s nowt so strange as dreams etc. I often have random dreams, thoughts and there then is a link later. I have done past life regression years ago, and find it fascinating. Not sure how accurate or true and everyone has their own beliefs. Especially when burnt as a witch somewhere in an English village. It made sense of some of my characteristics in this life.


When I researched my family history there was a lady in prison for witchcraft, who had the same unusual surname as my late mother, and in the area my mother originated from !!! I often wonder if she was a relation and if I have her 'powers' !!


----------



## Lanny (Apr 22, 2018)

I only talk in my sleep when I’m very stressed. I can feel myself doing it but, can’t stop it! My mum used to do the same thing & sometimes I was very hurt by hearing some of the things she said! I can understand spoken chinese & english but, my mum’s english was very limited so, I always spoke in english as I didn’t want HER to be hurt by the things I couldn’t help saying! I aways ended up sharing hotel rooms with my late mum at family weddings etc. & the stress of looking after elderly parents, both in their late 80’s, when flying etc. took their toll!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 22, 2018)

This might sound daft, but I can’t believe that when a person dies, all the energy and “soul” or unseen being can just stop, disappear or whatever. Philosophical question-where does it all go?
Not to be morbid but lately while I have been upset for my friend passing, I have found myself unconsciously  winding my thumbs round each other which is what my mum did. Maybe she is around helping me? It’s a new thing for me doing.


----------



## scousebird (Apr 22, 2018)

I settled down after reading at about 10.20pm to be woken at 1.35am by something hitting the bedroom window, I nearly pooped my pants .  I'm assuming something flew into it cos I couldn't see anything when I looked this morning .  I eventually got up at 6.20am after sleeping well for the rest of the night.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 22, 2018)

scousebird said:


> I settled down after reading at about 10.20pm to be woken at 1.35am by something hitting the bedroom window, I nearly pooped my pants .  I'm assuming something flew into it cos I couldn't see anything when I looked this morning .  I eventually got up at 6.20am after sleeping well for the rest of the night.


What a fright to get. I hate being woken by unexplained noises. One night, early hours I woke up to a house alarm. Looked out window, nothing then found out it was mine which I don’t use. There had been a power cut.  Mmm who was the numpty


----------



## KayC (Apr 22, 2018)

Northerner said:


> And can you actually speak Japanese or is it only when asleep?


Apparently I speak Greek as well in my sleep


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 22, 2018)

Carolg said:


> There,s nowt so strange as dreams etc. I often have random dreams, thoughts and there then is a link later. I have done past life regression years ago, and find it fascinating. Not sure how accurate or true and everyone has their own beliefs. Especially when burnt as a witch somewhere in an English village. It made sense of some of my characteristics in this life.


Found the reference to my possible relative ' Indictment of Elizabeth Wyndell of West Tilbury wid., 20 June 1646, there bewitched Joan wife of Cornelius Jervis, whereby she died on 10 July following'


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, I slept 7 hours or so, with a brief early morning break for JBs. No exciting dreams, though.

No witches in my ancestry, just pagans in Ireland before the monotheistic St Patirick turned up and spoiled everything. Apart from making Ireland literate before the English even knew what writing was. Then the monks came over to Scotland and England and spread  writing across the country. So much for thick Paddys.

By the way, there were no snakes in Ireland before St Patrick turned up, so he gets no credit for that.


----------



## Davein (Apr 23, 2018)

Managed 6.5 unbroken last night. Colder night,


----------



## Shiv Gaffney (Apr 23, 2018)

About 5 -  broken but happy with that


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 25, 2018)

Roughly 6hrs last night ~ or I should say *this morning!*


----------



## Emma Lowery (Apr 26, 2018)

Must have been about 11 hours last night! First week back at work following an operation and it is taking it out of me!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 27, 2018)

I enjoyed an 8hrs15mins sleep and feel better for it


----------



## scousebird (Apr 27, 2018)

I fell asleep on the settee before 8pm last night, went to bed shortly after, woke up briefly at 1.15am then woke up again and got up at 4.25am


----------

